# Shopping list after lockdown



## TyTy (25/4/20)

So what's everyone planning on getting after lockdown? Had some time to look around for new juice I Wana try and came across a few iv been dying to give a go

Phat Harry- That Pink Ice Cream
Emisarry - Pure Blue 
Nostalgia - Avatar

As well as some firebolt cotton and all sorted. 

What's everyone else dying to get their hands on after lockdown?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BeaLea (25/4/20)

TyTy said:


> So what's everyone planning on getting after lockdown? Had some time to look around for new juice I Wana try and came across a few iv been dying to give a go
> 
> Phat Harry- That Pink Ice Cream
> Emisarry - Pure Blue
> ...



That Pure Blue is such a delicious one. It's also on my list of goodies. Also keen on the new Nostalgia and the new Tribe triple Berry and the Tribe Mango Peach

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TyTy (25/4/20)

BeaLea said:


> That Pure Blue is such a delicious one. It's also on my list of goodies. Also keen on the new Nostalgia and the new Tribe triple Berry and the Tribe Mango Peach


 Yeah I was between the Tribe triple Berry aswell and Avatar but iv heard amazing things from avatar so Wana give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (25/4/20)

Avatar is soooo good! You will not be sorry

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (25/4/20)

TyTy said:


> Yeah I was between the Tribe triple Berry aswell and Avatar but iv heard amazing things from avatar so Wana give it a try



Avatar is an absolute gem of a juice, hated my first 5mls, now, i cant get enough of it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (25/4/20)

18mg MTL. Never used to vape it as I used nic salts for in-between turbo charges, but I found a bottle of 18mg last week and I just can't put it down.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/20)

Replace my batteries that are all tired! A new batch of Sony VT6's! Already ordered and paid for just waiting for the couriers to start working again and they will arrive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (25/4/20)

A whiskey drink 
A vodka drink 
A lager drink 
A cider drink

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (25/4/20)

Adephi said:


> A whiskey drink
> A vodka drink
> A lager drink
> A cider drink



We're on the same Playlist here lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (25/4/20)

My Fasttech parcel can finally come home... 
Lots and lots of DIY stock from Blck and lots and lots of Budino for my wife...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (25/4/20)

Good thread @TyTy !

Am keen to try get a good MTL top airflow RTA
And one or two newer juices that I have noted but haven’t got my notes on me, lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (25/4/20)

a job

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (25/4/20)

vicTor said:


> a job



actually not so funny for me @Brenden

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir (25/4/20)

Emissary Pure Red
Emissary Pure Green
Unicorn Frappe
Panama
JEL Flip n Ice
Liquid Crystal
Custardy 
Game Changer
ANML Looper 
Flatwire Flapton spools ni80 
Havana Nights MTL 
Some PG VG and Concentrates in case things go south again. 


Need to restock, this lockdown has run my cupboards dry and I usually like to keep at least 2 months stock on hand just in case.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TyTy (25/4/20)

Silver said:


> Good thread @TyTy !
> 
> Am keen to try get a good MTL top airflow RTA
> And one or two newer juices that I have noted but haven’t got my notes on me, lol


 Thanks @Silver!!

Looks like the shops are going to be busy XD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TyTy (25/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Emissary Pure Red
> Emissary Pure Green
> Unicorn Frappe
> Panama
> ...


 
Nice list there

Same here i had so much stock on me that I didn't think I would need but my cotton is almost finished and on my last bit of Frosteez, might need to break the bank abit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/4/20)

I'm with @vicTor on this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (26/4/20)

Adephi said:


> A whiskey drink
> A vodka drink
> A lager drink
> A cider drink


But i'll get up again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (26/4/20)

With my wife having an underlying condition which means she is totally housebound for the duration which due to other reasons she is having a really hard time dealing with, the first thing i will get is a massive bunch of flowers for her!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## mstrauss003 (26/4/20)

So my "on-the-way" list is the following:

Vaporesso Gen Mod
Pulse V2 RDA
MD RTA
Battery Charger
Batteries
Cotton
Coils
Nutty Crunchy Cookie
Don Juan Reserve
Milktart Milkshake
Some DIY stuff that I have been wanting to dabble in...(Thanks to this forum)
Cannot wait for it all to get here...one day I hope. Craving for some vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/4/20)

I need a new mod, mine keeps freezing randomly, and my god do I need some flavour, I ran out of flavours for DIY, and I've been vaping flavourless and it's so BORING. I'm glad I have the nic and bases but wow I'm so sick of this now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea (26/4/20)

At first I just wanted to buy the basic juices. But now after reading all the things. I definitely want to buy my first DIY set up and a new mod. My voopoo has served me well, but I think it's time for something new and better.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (26/4/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> I need a new mod, mine keeps freezing randomly, and my god do I need some flavour, I ran out of flavours for DIY, and I've been vaping flavourless and it's so BORING. I'm glad I have the nic and bases but wow I'm so sick of this now.


What died and let you up to the surface for a quick peak?

just kidding, nice to see you back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/4/20)

Christos said:


> What died and let you up to the surface for a quick peak?
> 
> just kidding, nice to see you back.



I was released from my prison when the fourth seal was broken as the blood moon rose on the seventh cycle of the kandarian calendar. Now I may roam the earth spreading mischief.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## alex1501 (26/4/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> I need a new mod, mine keeps freezing randomly, and my god do I need some flavour, I ran out of flavours for DIY, and I've been vaping flavourless and it's so BORING. I'm glad I have the nic and bases but wow I'm so sick of this now.



Where are you located? Maybe I can help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/4/20)

alex1501 said:


> Where are you located? Maybe I can help.



Thanks alot for the offer I appreciate it, but I should be good for the next week or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (26/4/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> I was released from my prison when the fourth seal was broken as the blood moon rose on the seventh cycle of the kandarian calendar. Now I may roam the earth spreading mischief.



Nope. Seal is still fine.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## blujeenz (26/4/20)

Christos said:


> Nope. Seal is still fine.
> 
> View attachment 195016


Not that one, the other seal.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (26/4/20)

blujeenz said:


> Not that one, the other seal.
> 
> View attachment 195018


This one doesn’t seem broken either

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/4/20)

Christos said:


> This one doesn’t seem broken either



there's a Cape Town term "bust my tjut" which loosely translates to "broke my bum with laughter".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (26/4/20)

blujeenz said:


> there's a Cape Town term "bust my tjut" which loosely translates to "broke my bum with laughter".


Ahh that explains where @Feliks Karp crawled out from

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/4/20)

Johannesburg is a bit of a hole.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (26/4/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> I need a new mod, mine keeps freezing randomly, and my god do I need some flavour, I ran out of flavours for DIY, and I've been vaping flavourless and it's so BORING. I'm glad I have the nic and bases but wow I'm so sick of this now.



@Feliks Karp I can't imagine what it must be like to vape flavourless juice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/20)

My list.
1. Twisp : Cubano
2.Twisp : Cubano
3. Twisp : Cubano
I am on my last bottle ahhhhhhh

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501 (26/4/20)

Hooked said:


> @Feliks Karp I can't imagine what it must be like to vape flavourless juice!



It's not that horrible, for the short time (very short time).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/4/20)

CJB85 said:


> My Fasttech parcel can finally come home...
> Lots and lots of DIY stock from Blck and lots and lots of Budino for my wife...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The problem with waiting for stuff to ship is you keep adding stuff...
My final order included
- Topside Lite
- Blotto RTA
- 2x Destiny RTA
- Tauren One RTA
- Expromiser V4
- Haku Venna clone
- Haku Phenom clone
- 3 spools of coilology wire
- 2 packs or pre-rolled coilology coils
- over 300 pieces of lace cotton
- 2 new tweezers
- 8 spare bubble glasses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (27/4/20)

Well im looking for a tube mech mod cheapy (lol) and then i wanna try Red Pill see alot of people going crazy over it so i will try and then a watermelon and apple juice love watermelon but that would be what i need A.S.A.P.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix (27/4/20)

1. Taviro! 120ml.

I still have enough DIY stock, and my Dark Bean Espresso, but didn’t manage to order Taviro in time. Getting those taste withdrawals!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Speedy_11 (27/4/20)

is the vape stores able to sell or deliver after Friday? and can I put a order in now or not at blckvapour?


----------



## Amy (27/4/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Well im looking for a tube mech mod cheapy (lol) and then i wanna try Red Pill see alot of people going crazy over it so i will try and then a watermelon and apple juice love watermelon but that would be what i need A.S.A.P.


If you are looking for a cheap mech and they are open or can deliver vapors corner have a coil master mech on special for 200.
Don’t know how good they are and if you have experience with mechs. There is a lot of good advice on the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/4/20)

You guys should have better relations with your vendor

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mollie (27/4/20)

CJB85 said:


> The problem with waiting for stuff to ship is you keep adding stuff...
> My final order included
> - Topside Lite
> - Blotto RTA
> ...


Where did you order?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/4/20)

Amy said:


> If you are looking for a cheap mech and they are open or can deliver vapors corner have a coil master mech on special for 200.
> Don’t know how good they are and if you have experience with mechs. There is a lot of good advice on the forum.


Thank you very much Amy i will definately do that no doubt think i should shop around more cause i never see or hear about specials but im on the right forum now so now ill know more and see more thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (27/4/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Thank you very much Amy i will definately do that no doubt think i should shop around more cause i never see or hear about specials but im on the right forum now so now ill know more and see more thanks.


While you still looking for a mech mod please do some studies/research on mech mods and safety on batteries also, if you don't have enough knowledge about mech mods
It's for your own safety

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/4/20)

The vaper said:


> While you still looking for a mech mod please do some studies/research on mech mods and safety on batteries also, if you don't have enough knowledge about mech mods
> It's for your own safety
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I will have to do studies on it but i am going to start reading up on it watched a few videos on youtube but yes not fully convinced i understand it fully yet with time i will i also wanna learn how to make my own coils but one step at a time i do mix my own juice but not perfect yet had some pepper problems but looks to be gone now i can taste vanilla bean ice cream and creams but with very little concentrates added i mean i drop on 10ml but yes learning mech mods looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (27/4/20)

The vaper said:


> Where did you order?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I order a lot of stuff from Fasttech, the have lots of spares and are cheap with coils and cotton... downside is that you wait a month for delivery (without Corona chaos) and paying in $ means that things have gotten much more expensive really quickly. I got my order in just before the lockdown and still paid at a reasonable exchange rate, but they can’t ship it until the lockdown restrictions are eased.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie (27/4/20)

CJB85 said:


> I order a lot of stuff from Fasttech, the have lots of spares and are cheap with coils and cotton... downside is that you wait a month for delivery (without Corona chaos) and paying in $ means that things have gotten much more expensive really quickly. I got my order in just before the lockdown and still paid at a reasonable exchange rate, but they can’t ship it until the lockdown restrictions are eased.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here i ordered before cornona crisis got big paid like R15.89 to a $ but have to wait for shipment 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/4/20)

The vaper said:


> Same here i ordered before cornona crisis got big paid like R15.89 to a $ but have to wait for shipment
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



One of my two orders actually shipped just as the lockdown hit, but PostNL returned it to Fasttech after a couple of weeks. I am now so itchy for my gear, I might just say screw it and pay for DHL shipping when we can. The order is well over $200 now, so getting worth it to just get it quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (27/4/20)

CJB85 said:


> One of my two orders actually shipped just as the lockdown hit, but PostNL returned it to Fasttech after a couple of weeks. I am now so itchy for my gear, I might just say screw it and pay for DHL shipping when we can. The order is well over $200 now, so getting worth it to just get it quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is threw 3FVape first time order had to wait for the one Hadaly so its gonna take awhile but it is what it is

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (28/4/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You guys should have better relations with your vendor


No thanks, I have a wife

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Replace my batteries that are all tired! A new batch of Sony VT6's! Already ordered and paid for just waiting for the couriers to start working again and they will arrive!


@Rob Fisher , can relate , I'll need to replenish stock as well , got 5 matched sets running and 3 in semi retirement , pse keep me posted icw the 8 bay from Amazon.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher , can relate , I'll need to replenish stock as well , got 5 matched sets running and 3 in semi retirement , pse keep me posted icw the 8 bay from Amazon.



The chargers leave the US today... hopefully DHL will be able to deliver soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The chargers leave the US today... hopefully DHL will be able to deliver soon.


Thank you , appreciate the kindness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/4/20)

Believe it or not, a small scrap second hand lawnmower, as my parents had garden services I just kept on going with that when I took over, 5 weeks later and I’m starting to lose sight of the dogs when they go outside.  Going to have to start pulling a Dr Livingston move for hanging up washing soon. And also realized the roof painter I had repossessed without authorization the weed eater I had stashed for an emergency, with my router, bits, bench drill and bench grinder. Hope he is happy with them, at this stage it’s not financially viable for me to replace. So no playing around and making or fixing stuff for me.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/4/20)

Miracles do happen


----------



## Pietertjie (28/5/20)

Here is my, hopefully already packed and waiting for the courier as soon as green light is given, list:
Hellvape MD RTA - Gunmetal/Purple
Merlin Nano MTL RTA - Gunmetal
Geekvape Ammit MTL RTA 4ml
Vaporesso Gen Mod 220W - Silver
Vaporesso Swag II 80W TC Box Mod
3 x Samsung INR Vape Battery 30Q 18650 (3000mah,15A)
American White Ash E-Liquid 30ml - 6mg
Iroko E-Liquid 30ml - 6mg 
Cuban Mahogany E-Liquid 30ml - 6mg
Miss Daisy Oak Tobacco MTL E-Liquid 30ml - 12mg
TKO Coffee Time 12mg MTL 30ml
TKO Strawberry Milk 12mg MTL 30ml 
TKO Caramel Milk 12mg MTL 30ml
Nutty Crunch Cookie MTL E-Liquid 30ml - 12mg
Coil Master Vape Carrying Bag
Crafted Coils MTL Quad Core Coil
Hellvape A1 MTL Clapton 30*38
Hellvape N80 Quad Core Fused Clapton 28*4/36
Native Wicks Platinum Plus
Native Wicks Platinum Blend Cotton 
Hellvape Cotton Travel Set 
GeekVape DIY Tools Accessory Mini Kit

And the lsit is growing by the day...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/20)

Pietertjie said:


> Here is my, hopefully already packed and waiting for the courier as soon as green light is given, list:
> Hellvape MD RTA - Gunmetal/Purple
> Merlin Nano MTL RTA - Gunmetal
> Geekvape Ammit MTL RTA 4ml
> ...


Impressive - get more 18650 batts - back up .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/20)

FIRST :
Planning to hit about 5 liq. stores to replenish Gin and Black Label , 5 for in-case they are trying to limit qty , I will not be fkd over again in case of a Kopdoek Queen turnaround.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/5/20)

I'm just going to get some Nic...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/5/20)

.... and liters upon liters of Taviro! @Rooigevaar, would you be able to send by the 210l barrel?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (28/5/20)

A boatload of pods for podstick and play II.
Aegis X and a worthwhile MTL tank.
Acrohm Fush and ?Hellvape? probably RTA
Nic salts to fully replace the morning fag.
Random coffee, custard and bakery juices.
Coils, cotton, wire, toolkit, batteries to stock up for more NDZ lunacy.
something nice for the wife ‍

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (28/5/20)

DavyH said:


> A boatload of pods for podstick and play II.
> Aegis X and a worthwhile MTL tank.
> Acrohm Fush and ?Hellvape? probably RTA
> Nic salts to fully replace the morning fag.
> ...



Check out the Expromizer V4 for an MTL option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/5/20)

A lekker angel fish braai, a nice fat cigar and some cognac. All out on the beach with some chommies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (28/5/20)

Some backup Nicotine, 21700 batteries and taking my wife to Fermier for a lavish dinner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (28/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> A lekker angel fish braai, a nice fat cigar and some cognac. All out on the beach with some chommies.



My smoker has been begging me for an Angel fish. But recently there's been a wierd smell by every fish section I go to. So will have to wait for some "fresh" stock to arrive this side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/5/20)

Adephi said:


> My smoker has been begging me for an Angel fish. But recently there's been a wierd smell by every fish section I go to. So will have to wait for some "fresh" stock to arrive this side.


Bought a pap "fresh" snoek from Checkers last week, was very tempted to go and shove it up the manager's.....

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (28/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bought a pap "fresh" snoek from Checkers last week, was very tempted to go and shove it up the manager's.....


I would be moerrig. And snoek is not cheap anymore.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Some backup Nicotine, 21700 batteries and taking my wife to Fermier for a lavish dinner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



SWAMBO eats a lavish dinner every night when I cook, so only e-liquid for me.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Mollie (28/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bought a pap "fresh" snoek from Checkers last week, was very tempted to go and shove it up the manager's.....


I will never buy meat from Checkers mind you I've never bought meat from them

The other day went to checkers looking for something walked pass the meat section and the smell(rotten) that came from the pork section made me walking out and went to Pick n Pay


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Birkie (28/5/20)

Just a thought on a "shopping list" for vape hardware and accessories: Since the outbreak of Covid-19, the susequent Lockdown, and the devaluation of the R/$ exchange rate, wouldn't it be prudent to order and pay online NOW? Your purchase would be at the listed price? (Even if delivery will only happen later). I'm sure there *may* be something in the revised budget for vapers ito "sin tax" too! Tito needs MONEY! Catchup time for SARS?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/5/20)

Birkie said:


> Just a thought on a "shopping list" for vape hardware and accessories: Since the outbreak of Covid-19, the susequent Lockdown, and the devaluation of the R/$ exchange rate, wouldn't it be prudent to order and pay online NOW? Your purchase would be at the listed price? (Even if delivery will only happen later). I'm sure there *may* be something in the revised budget for vapers ito "sin tax" too! Tito needs MONEY! Catchup time for SARS?



I won't mention names but a local Cape Town vendor downed their site and upped their prices by 25%. So it's probably a good plan...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I won't mention names but a local Cape Town vendor downed their site and upped their prices by 25%. So it's probably a good plan...


100ml nic for R185 and 50ml nic for R120.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (29/5/20)

TyTy said:


> So what's everyone planning on getting after lockdown? Had some time to look around for new juice I Wana try and came across a few iv been dying to give a go
> 
> Phat Harry- That Pink Ice Cream
> Emisarry - Pure Blue
> ...



@Vaporesso Target PM80 Kit and @VOOPOO Drag S

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

